# RFRA meeting 2-26



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

At 6:30 p.m., Thursday Feb. 26, we'll meet and layout the latest plan regarding a reef fish stamp.

We've taken a lot of input from similar groups throughout the state as well as Texas and Alabama and I think we're very close to a plan that should pass rather reasily.

1007 Pine Street, 6:30 p.m. It's off of Main Street, head south on C Street and you cannot miss it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We'll be looking at what will likely become the plan regarding red snapper, trigger, AJ and grouper.

So ... if you want to catch those fish in the future, this might mean something to you.


----------

